

What do you listen to when you´re not programming? - EgeBamyasi

What do you listen to when you´re not programming?<p>There are some threads about what you listen to when you´re programming, so I thought that it might be fun to find out what
you like when your not programming, or when your programming. :-)<p>I love all kind of music but lately Ive been really into German music.<p>My favorite band at the moment is Tetragon
http://rateyourmusic.com/artist/tetragon
The record Nature is awesome, and the first track Fugue is epic.<p>Hendrik Schaper (mainly organ and piano) and Rolf Rettberg(bass) where in a band together before Tetragon named Trikolon that released a live session from 1969 named Cluster where they play an early version of Fugue without guitar. Also good stuff.<p>Other German music I also like is Kraftwerk.
If you really listen to the music and think about what year the old stuff was recorded in, its pretty cool.
Don't forget Tone Float from when they were named Organisation. Florian Schneider plays some cool flute. :-)<p>Some other good German stuff<p>Can: http://rateyourmusic.com/artist/trikolon#/search?searchterm=Can&#38;searchtype=a<p>Ton Steine Scherben:  http://rateyourmusic.com/artist/ton_steine_scherben<p>I have begun looking into Jazz lately and mainly from 59 :-)
From that year i like;<p>Charles Mingus - Ah Um : http://rateyourmusic.com/release/album/charles_mingus/mingus_ah_um/<p>Ornette Coleman - A Shape Of Jazz To Come : http://rateyourmusic.com/release/album/ornette_coleman/the_shape_of_jazz_to_come/<p>Dave Brubeck Quartet - Time Out : http://rateyourmusic.com/release/album/dave_brubeck_quartet/time_out/<p>Basically just look at top albums for 1959 and you get some real cool stuff.
http://rateyourmusic.com/customchart?page=1&#38;chart_type=top&#38;type=album&#38;year=1959&#38;genre_include=1&#38;genres=&#38;include=both&#38;origin_countries=&#38;limit=none&#38;countries=<p>I'm looking for more, how should i put it, esoteric jazz, so if you know some please share!<p>"Crazy"-Genre music I would recommend is<p>Venetian Snares (Winter in the Belly of a Snake and Hospitality are really nice!) : http://rateyourmusic.com/artist/venetian_snares<p>Hans Appelqvist (Swedish guy who makes, hmm, avante garde pop): http://rateyourmusic.com/artist/hans_appelqvist<p>Mit Nye Band: http://rateyourmusic.com/artist/mit_nye_band<p>Wyo Stars: http://www.myspace.com/badband69 (if you talk to the record store Rundgång, dennis@rundgong.se, I bet they can send you a copy of their record, its really good :-D)<p>Oh I could go on all night, haha.
======
rbanffy
I usually drift between the Soma.fm offerings. Secret Agent and Groove Salad
are my favorites, with some Covers and Lush thrown in. Also, when I can't find
anything, I resort to David Byrne's radio - that always surprises me - or
Luxuria Music (where there's always something weird)

